

Point-of-Care Ultrasound: The Best Thing Since Stethoscopes? - tokenadult
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/point-of-care-ultrasound-the-best-thing-since-stethoscopes/

======
carbocation
Ultrasound at the bedside would be great for internal medicine. Imagine
morning rounds without the 5-minute seances required for the team to divine
the jugular venous pressure. Determine if that lump is fluid-filled or solid;
if fluid filled, determine if it is septated or simple. Etc.

On a daily basis I wonder why we have hallway-installed computers that nobody
uses, but we don't have an ultrasound for every floor (much less every
physician).

